# Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1 TB



## vikrant1982 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a seagate backup plus slim 1tb that i had purchased some months ago. I haven't used it a lot but from the very first day i have noticed that the cable connector that connects to the HDD does not clip on very firmly. I have to apply very little pressure to connect or remove the connector from HDD. It feels like the connector can come off way too easily. Its like it does not have a nice solid click when we connect or disconnect it from the HDD. 

I want to know if anyone else has noticed this? Is this purposely done by seagate to minimize wearing off of the port due to frequent connections or disconnections or is it just my HDD that has this sort of connection?

The drive is otherwise working fine and i have not had any disconnections from the pc while transferring my data.

Please Help......


----------



## kunnusingh (Aug 27, 2015)

If working fine then don't touch it and leave this as it is. 

They gives you a guarantee/warranty card? If yes then don't worry.


----------



## vikrant1982 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot Kunnu for your reply. Also, i have gone through some of the other threads on this forum and i am now in a bit of a shock after reading some of the horror stories about bad A.S.S from seagate. I never knew about it, I thought it was a good old brand so there would be no problem. I wish i had visited this forum before buying and would have chosen WD.

Can you comment on seagate's failure rates? I have some really important data on the hdd and i don't have a pc or laptop right now to have another copy of the data. I think i should buy a backup pen drive and keep a copy of my most important files on it aswell.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

Hdd are meant to fail. All you can do is try to take good care of them and always backup all your important data. It is not the failure rate which is worrying, it is the ASS which makes me worry about seagate coz when you compare it with WD nothing comes close.


----------



## vikrant1982 (Aug 30, 2015)

Also, can anyone suggest a good reliable 64 GB USB 3.0 pen drive?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 1, 2015)

reliable? i think now that depends upon luck. anyways, check Sandisk Ultra / extreme models at amazon


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2015)

Corsair is also a good option when it comes to PD. My Flash Voyager is still going strong after lots of usages over 7 years.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 2, 2015)

vikrant1982 said:


> Thanks a lot Kunnu for your reply. Also, i have gone through some of the other threads on this forum and i am now in a bit of a shock after reading some of the horror stories about bad A.S.S from seagate. I never knew about it, I thought it was a good old brand so there would be no problem. I wish i had visited this forum before buying and would have chosen WD.
> 
> Can you comment on seagate's failure rates? I have some really important data on the hdd and i don't have a pc or laptop right now to have another copy of the data. I think i should buy a backup pen drive and keep a copy of my most important files on it aswell.



Hi [MENTION=121639]vikrant1982[/MENTION],

I agree with $hadow. For data backup, you can use the external and internal HDD or virtual space storage for your important files.



$hadow said:


> Hdd are meant to fail. All you can do is try to take good care of them and always backup all your important data. It is not the failure rate which is worrying, it is the ASS which makes me worry about seagate coz when you compare it with WD nothing comes close.



Hey [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],

Here's a WD thumbs up for your vote of confidence


----------

